# Girl or Boy Woody?



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Another question for you . How do I know whether it is a girl or a boy? Not for any reason it would just be nice to know. And if it is a female will she lay eggs without a male present? If so do I remove the eggs straight away or what?


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Just if you need to know, Duck is now around 16 weeks old!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she if it is a she may lay if she thinks you her mate or she may not untill she finds a mate she likes. you would want to replace real eggs with fake eggs. no way to know the sex 100%, but there may be signs of male behavior when he/she matures.


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay. Any particular signs to look out for?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just imagine where the word "cocky" came from! Seriously, sometimes females will display the same behavior as males and the only sure-fire way to be certain is an egg produced. Generally, males puff up their necks, strut in circles and fan out their feathers, all the while making a throaty noise. Especially noticeable around 6 mo. of age. Good luck!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The male woody's display is quite comical, he looks like a little clockwork toy, jumps forward and does an elaborate bow with his tail going way up in the air while doing his "It's two coos, taffy!" coo.

This video isn't very good, but you can just about see his bow!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IclkaR1V740


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very interesting!


----------



## robdove (Dec 23, 2009)

*DNA Sexing*

You can also DNA sex the bird using a recent feather sample. I have done this with Australian Bonze Winged Pigeons and European Turtle Doves. It proved almost 100% accurate. Unfortunately, it costs £14 per bird. 

Here's the link to Avian Biotech if you want to give it a whirl! 

http://www.avitronics.co.uk/


Rob.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Favourited!

I know that when some rescuers have a single pigeon they are anxious to find an opposite sex mate, I think £14 is a good, reasonable price! The blood testing is an interesting option too.

We thought we had finally determined our Littlewood's gender when "he " paired up with Norwood, who laid eggs...but this year Norwood mated with Dagwood, who is definitely male and Littlewood found another mate (Tattywood) but this time it was Littlewood that laid the eggs! In retrospect I realised that during her courtship of Norwood she never did the male "clockwork toy" bow and coo.


----------



## robdove (Dec 23, 2009)

*Girl or Boy; blood or feather?*

Yep!
This is where DNA sexing can sort out the girls from the boys (literally). . .
You are right about the blood testing, it is another option for £7 a bird.
Available through MDS on 01934 844671 (UK Office).

I have done this with a couple of my European Turtles but found it stressful, whilst you are trying to locate the needle into the birds foot. So it's either the feather or wait until the breeding season for the testosterone or estragon to errupt! (I also use the rule of thumb technique. . . The gap between the pelvic bones tends to be wider on hens and the hens bones are more curved (not pointed together - like a cock's). Although this method can fail, I normally get around a 95% success rate, by the time the birds are about 5 months old. This just seems to work with Turtle Dove type species(streptopelia). 
I haven't tried it with other species groups like columba (for Woodies or domestics, etc). The last 2 Woodies I had (Budgie and Psycho) were a typical hen and cock - so there was no need to check. . . It would be interesting to find out, if this rough and ready technique might work with Woodies?   
Rob.


----------



## robdove (Dec 23, 2009)

*Woody Names and Sexing*

Feefo,
I think the names for your Woodies are brill! (Norwood, Littlewood, etc.) I have the same sexing probs, with my turtles. But I hope I've got it cracked now (since I've been using DNA and the pelvic technique). 

But it did take me a full 12 months to finally sex one of my handtame turtles (Rusty). As he had a fetish for a silver Barbary cock for quite a while (but of course there were no eggs). So I tried the pelvic technique and it worked (I sexed him as a male) and I finally pursuaded him to pair to a blonde Barbary hen. I now have some beautiful Euro turtle x Barbary hybrids. 
Rob.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

when i did a blood sample for my birds, i just clipped a toenail a little short, you only need a drop, and used quick stop to stop the bleeding, had it over and done in a minute


----------



## robdove (Dec 23, 2009)

That's good to know! I will have to look into using 'Quick stop' - for blood testing in future. It will make the job much easier for me, using a toenail location. Thanks. . .
Rob.


----------

